# MNF - Steelers/Ravens



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't have cable...what the heck is going on? 35-0 with 2 minutes left in the half??? Wow...what a blowout.

So much for defense for Baltimore. McNair looks to be having a rough game...by viewing online stats...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Big Ben had 5 TD passes in the first half. 8)


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I don't have cable...what the heck is going on? 35-0 with 2 minutes left in the half??? Wow...what a blowout.


For future reference taddy, the Westwood One radio stations carry MNF, as I recall.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> > I don't have cable...what the heck is going on? 35-0 with 2 minutes left in the half??? Wow...what a blowout.
> 
> 
> For future reference taddy, the Westwood One radio stations carry MNF, as I recall.


Thanks Nick...I can't seem to tune anything in here is SW Oklahoma...I'm in the middle of nowhere...literally!

Westwood comes in...but it's full of static. Anyway, I'm breaking down and subscribing to cable this week. I can't take the w/drawal of the NFL anymore!

My wife will love it...NOT!


----------

